# Amazon Prime Order



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 26, 2021)

Last week I had decided that most of my shirts had reached their useful life span.  So I ordered some of the same make and style as my old ones.  After waiting more than seven days with 'Prime'.  They have been kind enough to let me know the status.  It seems my shirts have seen more of the USA than I have since the lock down started.  At least my shirts are getting out.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 26, 2021)

They will have some stories to tell!!  I buy a lot from Amazon but nothing I have to have ASAP so no need for prime for me.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2021)

I have Prime,  but have noticed they are starting to have issues  at  times  with getting products when promised.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 26, 2021)

Prime is slower for some products. Depends on what you are buying. My bf ordered a cushion for me and a microphone for him yesterday and they both came this morning in the mail. I will order things for my son and lots of his clothes come from the UK or Asian countries and yes, China too but that is what he wants. Those things can take weeks or more. 

I have Prime because I love free shipping not that I need anything fast and for Prime Video. It is worth it for what I get.


----------



## Tom 86 (Aug 26, 2021)

I have Prine.  They have a D.C. (Distribution Center) about 50 miles from me.  If I order early in the mornings before 6 am Some things I get the same day. 

  I love their return service also.  They send me an Email with info & a bar code to take to a UPS center where they scan the bar code & it prints out a label & it doesn't cost me a cent.  

They even give me a tracking # so I can see where my package is.  Mondy is put back into my credit card even before they get the return.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 26, 2021)

As noted, I have 'Prime'.  During the last 18 months I've probably cancelled at least 10% of my orders.  Usually have no trouble but I try not to order everyday items, just hard to find ones.  I've only had one incident where I lost money, it was non-cancellable /w no refund policy.  My bad, have to watch that closer.  Yes, the free shipping is ok but I use Prime for streaming mostly.  Most times you can find the items either locale or other online venues less expensive than Amazon.  Case in point an electric mower, saved $30 including free shipping over Amazon's 'Prime' list price (same make and model).


----------

